# Skull candle how to



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

OK, made a video how to on my Skull Candles. Not so good at theses but the skulla are fun to make. Here are some pics of the finished skull candle and two videos showing how to make it. Enjoy!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great Scourge, just like all your work. Now you know what to send me for my birthday this year.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Very cool. I'm not usually a fan of video how-to's, but that was great. The beer choice, less so. C'mon, you're in the Pacific Northwest! LOL
Ganked for HauntProject.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

nice work


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Inspiring, as always! And I can finally stop those %&@!*# spiderwebs from the glue gun!!


----------

